# BOA Zones?



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm in the market for some BOA boots, but, I see three different styles:

1) One BOA knob, covering whole boot. (I don't want this)
2) One BOA knob for the ankle/toe area, one knob for the top, and laces for the liner.
3) One BOA knob for the boot, one knob for the liner.

Between #2 and #3, what would you guys recommend? I'm getting really tired of having to re-tie my Burton boots 

Also, are there any brands I should steer clear of? I need to nail down a brand / model . . . . I'll likely start trying some on tonight at REI.


-Dave


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd go with #2. I've only tried BOA liners once and they hurt like hell. IMO, BOA is very finnickey. Its definitely not an improvement on all boots for all feet even though the BOA tech is exactly the same on all. Personally, I can only wear the Cirrus and 32 focus boas and feel like Boa is an improvement. I've had K2 and Vans Boa boots and I can't stand them, even though I have Vans laced models that I love. As with all boot threads, try some on. Lots of rentals are boas, so maybe look into that. But if your feet are real sensitive to pressure points, then don't get your hopes up that boas are the answer.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

Def option 2.
It'll allow a more customized fit for you.
A BOA for the liner is overkill and more gimmicky imo.


----------



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! I'll ignore the liner ones.

What I want is something that I can tighten easily. My laces get loose, and I hate that feeling. I used to overcompensate by ratcheting down my bindings extra tight, but that feels terrible.

Plus, now I've moved to flow bindings, which is a topic for a completely different forum 

I'll try a bunch on today . . . . thanks!


-Dave


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Option 2 for sure if you're going to get BOA boots, but I'd take traditional laces over BOA or speed laces. If BOA and Flow work for you that's great, no way I'd ride that combo.


----------



## CodeMonkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I've seen the speed laces -- they don't seem like they'd be any better / worse than regular laces . . . 

Should I even bother trying those?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

shell laces > single shell boa
focus boa > laces
triple boa = best


twist your laces around themselves once just before you hook them into the upper boot hooks

after pulling them around the top hooks, put them around those hooks against and tie


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> shell laces > single shell boa
> focus boa > laces
> triple boa = best
> 
> ...


Does anyone do a triple? I though K2 was the only one incorporating into liners... but I don't pay too much attention to boots I don't have in my store to sell.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely option 2. Option one will be either too loose in one zone or too tight in another, but never perfect. Don't need much tightness on the liner (at least I don't) so some type of speed lace works without fuss. Option 3 still has the inherent problems of option 1.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Check out angrysnowboarder. There is a preview of DC and they have a couple interesting new boa boots.


----------

